# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Spa,Balneo en Thalassotherapie:wie doet wat? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Spa, balneo- en thalassotherapie: wie doet wat?*
Spa centra, balneotherapie en thalassotherapie worden aangewend bij schoonheidsverzorgingen en kuren. Ze hebben één ding gemeenschappelijk en dat is water. Waar komen de verschillende therapieën vandaan en wat is hun doel? 

*
Thalassotherapie, balneotherapie en spa: verzorging via water* 

Spa centra, balneotherapie en thalassotherapiehebben 
allemaal hetzelfde doel: het lichaam verzorgen voor meer welzijn en het bewerkstelligen van een betere conditie.
De drie activiteiten doen een beroep op de hydrotherapie, met andere woorden, verzorging met water. De balneotherapie maakt gebruik van baden met leidingwater of bronwater en de thalassotherapie doet een beroep op zeewater om het lichaam te verzorgen, uit preventieve overwegingen of om bepaalde kwalen te verlichten. Een spa biedt verzorging en welzijn in het kader van balneotherapie.


*Balneotherapie* 

Aanvankelijk werd deze therapie aangewend als functionele revalidatie in water. Daarbij beogen artsen en kinesitherapeuten vooral het effect van de gewichtloosheid in water. 
Deze therapie heeft een therapeutische dimensie en werd aanvankelijk toegepast in zorginstellingen: ziekenhuizen, revalidatieklinieken en medische praktijken. 
Maar inmiddels evolueerde de balneotherapie naar een aanpak die eerder 
gebaseerd is op welzijn en conditie dan op therapie. Zo zijn er vandaag heel wat hotels en toeristische oorden die binnen hun infrastructuur zorg verstrekken die ze als balneotherapie omschrijven. Maar ook grote schoonheidsinstituten, centra voor cosmetische zorg of fitnesscentra hebben de stap gezet. De uitrusting bestaat meestal uit zwembaden, baden, jacuzzi's, een ontspannend aquaparcours, enz. 
Deze zorg is geen medische zorg en er zijn ook geen geografische of klimatologische vereisten, maar dat neemt niet weg dat een balneotherapiekuur een weldoend effect kan hebben. Zo zijn er speciale kuren om weer in vorm te geraken, afslankingskuren, schoonheidskuren, en ga zo maar door. 


*Spa* 

Spa, wat in het Engels onder meer minerale bron betekent, is een concept dat vooral toegespitst is op beauty en conditie. Een goede conditie wordt vandaag niet langer geassocieerd met aerobics dat erg populair was in de jaren tachtig, maar wel met comfort en welzijn, met massages en esthetische verzorging. Een spa voldoet aan al die criteria en dat op basis van water. Het medische aspect van thalassotherapie en thermalisme hoort niet bij een spa die vooral een luxeoord wil zijn waar men in alle rust kan ontspannen. Sommige van die oorden zoeken inspiratie in oosterse en andere sferen. De kwaliteit van het onthaal en de sfeer die er heerst, dragen bij tot de zintuiglijke perceptie van de verstrekte zorg die kwalitatief hoogstaand is. 
Een Day spa biedt zorgen aan die overdag verstrekt worden, zonder overnachting. Dit soort spas bevinden zich meestal in de stad waar ze naast balneotherapie ook hoogstaande schoonheidsverzorgingen aanbieden en massages.. 
Een Spa Resort maakt dan weer deel uit van een hotelstructuur en stelt kuren van een weekend of een week voor. Het zijn dan ook concurrenten van de centra voor thalassotherapie. 

*
Thalassotherapie* 

De thalassotherapie heeft evenwel nog altijd het voordeel dat ze een 
paramedisch aspect heeft omdat ze gebruik maakt van zeewater en van de ligging aan de zee.
Maar om de concurrentie met de spas te kunnen aangaan, hebben ze hun 
uitrusting gemoderniseerd, onder meer qua duur en met meer uitgewerkte protocollen. 
De inrichting, de sfeer, de kwaliteit van het onthaal en de verzorging werden aangepast aan de moderne tijden. Zo kan de thalassotherapie zijn waarde behouden en het hoofd bieden aan de concurrentie. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

